# Matrox Framebuffer oder Grafiktreiber für Xorg und Console?

## litux

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner alten Matrox MGA 2064W Millenium Grafikkarte!

Was ich machen kann bis jetzt:

- vesafb-tng aktivieren für die Textkonsole mit bis zu 1280x1024! hier ist zu sagen, dass ich weger auflösung oder Hz verändern kann durch irgend eine 

  config Datei... die Auflösung und Hz ist fest im Kernel eincompiliert.... glaub ich zumindest, da dies eine logische erklärung wäre...

- xorg starten mit dem treiber vesa und 1024x786 sowie ca. 62Hz!!! 

Was ich NICHT kann:

- matroxfb für die Textkonsole kann ich nicht aktivieren.. ist das vieleicht der falsche Treiber für die Grafikkarte?

- ich kann xorg nicht starten mit einer Auflösung von 1024x786 MIT 72Hz, was der Monitor eigentlich unterstützt!

  dachte daran, dass es am vesa liegt und ich den richtigen treiber für die karte brauche.. habe aber keine Ahnung welcher dies nun ist...

Allgemein habe ich ein Problem zu verstehen was denn nun der unterschied ist zu einem Framebuffer für eine bestimmte Karte und der Treiber alleine Dazu... kann mich da jemand mal aufklären wie das läuft? Gibt es nicht eine Seite wo ich sehe, für welche Grafikkarte ich welches Modul einsetzten muss und wie des als Modul dann auch genau heisst?

Grüsse litux

----------

## litux

Jetzt haben schon 79 meine Frage angeschaut und noch keiner hat ne Antwort?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Na dann warte ich hald noch eine weile... Grüsse litux

----------

## michael_w

Schau mal hier hin und poste eventuell Deine Frage auch dort nochmal:

http://matrox.tuxx-home.at/index.php

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> hier ist zu sagen, dass ich weger auflösung oder Hz verändern kann durch irgend eine
> 
> config Datei... die Auflösung und Hz ist fest im Kernel eincompiliert.... glaub ich zumindest, da dies eine logische erklärung wäre... 

 

Du kannst Auflösung und Wiederholrate bei vesafb-tng durch eine Kernel-Kommandozeilenoption steuern.

Das sieht dann zum Beispiel so aus (Ausschnitt aus der grub.conf):

```
kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb-tng:1024x768-32@100,mtrr,ywrap
```

 *Quote:*   

> ich kann xorg nicht starten mit einer Auflösung von 1024x786 MIT 72Hz

 

Sofern der vesa-Treiber dies unterstützt, kannst du dir eventuell mit einer Modeline abhilfe schaffen.

Dazu gibst du an der Konsole folgendes ein:

```
$ gtf 1024 768 72
```

Das produziert dann sowas wie:

```
Modeline "1024x768_72.00"  78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801  -HSync +Vsync
```

Diese Modeline trägst du in die Monitor-Section deiner xorg.conf ein.

----------

## litux

Danke vielmals für die Antwort!

mit gtf habe ich die genau gleiche Zeile gekriegt, wie du sie gepostet hast! 

Leider habe ich immer noch 60Hz und nicht mehr, auch mit diesem Tipp..

Was kann ich sonst noch machen?

PS: Im anderen Forum komme ich nicht klar, kann nicht gut english...

----------

## firefly

woher weist du, das es nur 60Hz sind?

----------

## litux

weil es flimmert wie die sau und weil mein Monitor 

den aktuellen Mode ausgibt im Monitor-Menü 

und das sagt mir: 

H.F. : 48.48 KHz

V.F. : 60.09   Hz

komisch ist, dass mit der Knoppix CD ich sogar 75 Hz bekomme!

Kennt ihr das Tool ddcxinfo-knoppix? 

das gibt mir folgendes aus:

-hsync : 30 - 72

-vsync: 50 - 120

Einfach so als nebenbei gesagt....

----------

## firefly

öhm was steht in der Xorg.log? Taucht da eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich der modeline/Auflösung auf?

Hast du die passenden werte für deinen Monitor in die Monitor Sektion von xorg.conf eingetragen?

----------

## litux

Nein es gibt keine fehler in der Xorg.log... das ist echt komisch! Du meinst doch das was im Terminal dann steht, was xorg laden konnte etc?

Es steht nur das er das Xkeyboard nicht laden konnte... habe es falsch eingestellt!   :Very Happy: 

Eigentlich wollte ich für meine karte einen Matrox treiber nehmen aber es scheinen alle nicht zu gehen... bzw

matroxfb kann er nicht finden sagt die xorg log... aber das modul ist geladen...

Hier die Mode einstellung in der xorg.conf wie sie drin steht:

Section "Monitor"

          Identifier "Monitor0"

          VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

          ModelName "Monitor Model"

          HorizSync 30-72

          VertRefresh 50-120

          Mode "1024x768_72.00"

          DotClock 78.43

          HTimings 1024 1080 1192 1360

          VTimings 768 769 772 801

          EndMode

EndSection

Habe auch schon so probiert:  Modeline "1024x768_72.00"   78.43   1024 1080 1192 1360   768 769 772 801   -HSync +Vsync

----------

## firefly

nein nicht was im terminal steht sondern in der datei /var/log/Xorg.X.log (wobei X meistens 0 ist)  :Wink: 

Ach ja und du verwechselst gerade kernel modul/treiber mit xorg-treiber  :Wink:  denn matroxfb ist ein kernel-modul für den framebuffer auf der reinen Console.

Für Xorg brauchst du dieses Paket:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

Am besten setzt du noch VIDEO_CARDS="mga" in der make.conf.

Und trägst dann mga als treiber für die Grafikkarte in der Device sektion in der xorg.conf ein.

----------

## litux

EHHH geil danke danke viel mals ich habe das paket installiert und jetzt habe ich den xserver sogar mit 85HZ!!!!! 

ACH SO!!!! soll das heissen das alle kernel grafiktreiber / module nur für die konsole sind und nicht für das xorg?

----------

## firefly

nein, es gibt ein paar treiber, die es im zusammenarbeit mit den xorg-treibern direct rendering ermöglichen sprich hardware beschleunigtes "zeichnen"(soweit es der xorg-treiber die Hardware features der Grafikkarte unterstüzt)

Aber alle treiber, die du unter Device Drivers -> Graphic support findest sind für den framebuffer, wie es ja auch diese option auch anzeigt  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Support for frame buffer devices 

 

----------

## litux

Also ich danke dir viel mals! jetzt habe ich meinen horizont um linux um ein paar wichtige dinge erweitern können!

Und ich habe wieder ein mal gelernt das es wichtig ist, alle Wörter in einem Satz zu lesen und nicht nur die,

die man gerade will... also ich rede von den kerneleinstellungen ^^

Finde ich alle treiber für Xorg unter X11-drivers/ ?

----------

## firefly

 *litux wrote:*   

> Also ich danke dir viel mals! jetzt habe ich meinen horizont um linux um ein paar wichtige dinge erweitern können!
> 
> Und ich habe wieder ein mal gelernt das es wichtig ist, alle Wörter in einem Satz zu lesen und nicht nur die,
> 
> die man gerade will... also ich rede von den kerneleinstellungen ^^
> ...

 

jupp bzw. mit einem portage-baum such programm deiner wahl z.b. eix

mit dem suchwort "xf86-video"

Am besten ist es, wenn du in der make.conf die Variable VIDEO_CARDS einträgst und dort nur die treiber einträgst, die du brauchst.

Dadurch wird beim installieren/updaten xorg-server gleich die passenden xorg-treiber pakete als abhängigkeit mit installiert.

Den namen, den du da angeben kannst, ist einfach paket-namen der packete xf86-video-* ohne xf86-video-

----------

## Finswimmer

 *litux wrote:*   

> Finde ich alle treiber für Xorg unter X11-drivers/ ?

 

Japp  :Smile: 

----------

## litux

ok danke nochmals! Wünsche einen schönen Abend! =)

----------

